# Looking for Reputable Golden Breeder in NE or IA



## SlyChadd (Jul 2, 2013)

Have you looked into Prairiewyn? They have some beautiful goldens. I too live in the Omaha area and a lot of what I see in our area is the english creme crap. Or just backyard breeding with no clearances whatsoever.


----------



## burlingame (Oct 3, 2013)

I got my dog at the following site; Beaver Creek Goldens


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

burlingame said:


> I got my dog at the following site; Beaver Creek Goldens


Missing registered names bother me. It makes it very difficult for the average puppy buyer to check.

They unfortunately do not always meet the minimum health testing for reputable breeding. 

Tilly mom to pups going home this weekend Orthopedic Foundation for Animals. Missing Elbow and hip clearances

Mariska mom to pups ready to go home on the 2nd Orthopedic Foundation for Animals Missing both elbow and hip clearances and was under 2 when bred.

Dinah mom to upcoming spring 2014 litter http://www.offa.org/display.html?appnum=1582091#animal missing a verifiable hip clearance. 

Though I like that they are getting CGC's and some Obeidence titles, the International Championships mean very little as it is a Non-competative title. Now a BIS or Grand Seiger would be a nice accomplishment on the international circuit. I love these little shows and have shown my own puppy there as these shows have largely replaced matches. They are also a great place to see the rare breeds.


----------



## burlingame (Oct 3, 2013)

Everything on my dog was verified, I couldn't be happier. Shame on you!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I will second Prairiewyn as a good breeder.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

burlingame said:


> Everything on my dog was verified, I couldn't be happier. Shame on you!


I am guessing you mean me. 

I am glad you are happy with your pup and equally grateful you insisted on and verified full clearances. 

As I said, "They unfortunately do not always meet the minimum health testing for reputable breeding." This is a true statement based on facts. Fact: GRCA has a Code of Ethics for breeding http://www.grca.org/the grca/code.html
Fact: They do not always follow it. Links previously posted clearly show this.

_Shame: a feeling of guilt, regret, or sadness that you have because you know you have done something wrong_

I have done nothing wrong. Nor do I feel guilt, regret or sadness for pointing out the very public short coming in clearences for these current or planed litters. Since the OP asked for a reputable breeder, it is important for them to know these things in order to make an educated decision, just as you did.

The choosing a breeder/puppy section will always yield passionate responses when breeders do not do everything in their country's breed club COE. This forum holds breeders to the GRCA COE for breeders in the US. 

It feels very personal when in your first post you suggest your breeder only to have the less reputable side of their program exposed. I am truly sorry if my response hurt your feelings. 

I hope that you will enjoy some of the more light hearted section of the forum. You could always start a introduction or puppy thread and share pics of your Golden. We all love pictures


----------



## burlingame (Oct 3, 2013)

*LJack or hack?*

Why in earth would I feel unwelcome, you must be kidding! 

I can assure you the folks at Beavercreek are not greedy at all. Your comment had to be speculation because if you ever visited their ranch you would've had the most pleasant experience ever as I did. What gets me is that you knew your comment could cause potential harm to someone's credibility and you posted it anyway. Why would you do that? Absolutely no consideration at your end. I think we know where the greedy flag is hanging.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Name calling, character assassination and emotional responses are certainly making a case for this breeder being reputable when stacked against publically verifiable data from OFFA.:wavey:

I don't have to meet any breeder to see clearances are missing. Also, I believe you that you are happy and had a wonderful experience. That has nothing to do with these missing clearances. What I posted was already public data. The breeder is aware and chose to breed the three dogs I linked from OFFA. It is the breeder damaging their own reputation. 

I am simply pointing out the missing. If you have information that would prove these girls really do have clearences, I would welcome the opportunity to review it. I would hope you take the time to review the data yourself and see the facts as opposed to attacking my character which is against the forum rules of conduct.



Sorry to the OP. I unfortunately do not have any recommendations for that area of the country. I just wanted to let you know the suggested breeder did not match your reputable breeder request. I did not mean to unwittingly hijack your thread :hijacked:


Here is a link to the Iowa club referral info Des Moines Golden Retriever Club

If you are up for a little drive this weekend, there is a show with around 20 dogs. It is at 
Lancaster Event Center
4100 N 84th Street
Lincoln, NE
Goldens are showing Saturday in ring 5 at 12:15 and Sunday in ring 3 at 10:10. This would a be a great place to start networking and see what dogs you like. If you do go, be mindfull of the people's time and ask if they have time to talk, if not ask if there will be time after they show.

There will also be another show right in your backyard on Nov 16th and 17th. At
Century Link Center Omaha
455 N 10th St.
*Formerly Qwest Center 

Good luck in your search. It is so worth it!


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

I smell a troll! Or a breeder promoting themselves incognito?? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Leslie B (Mar 17, 2011)

lhowemt said:


> I smell a troll! Or a breeder promoting themselves incognito??
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 
I agree!! I vote for the breeder trying to promote themselves.


----------



## ragtym (Feb 3, 2008)

I have personal experience with Beaver Creek, not as a puppy buyer but as a fellow Golden person who tried to mentor her.

A couple of years ago, the owner of Beaver Creek, Nadine, was at a dog show with her bitch Cammy - Southern Shades Little Tiller. She had entered her in conformation as well as obedience. A big-hearted friend of mine approached her afterward because she seemed a bit lost and we brought her back to our setups. Over the next 2-3 hours, my friend and I talked with Nadine about her bitch and what her plans were for her. She had been told by Cammy's breeder that she was definitely show quality. We tactfully explained that Cammy would probably not win in the show ring because of some of her faults but we also suggested that she continue showing her for fun and to get more practice at it (and ignore anyone who gave her a hard time about it). We also spent a lot of time showing her how to groom her dog. 

We spoke at length about responsible breeding and were told that she only had 2 females but would like to breed "English Creams" eventually. We gave her some advice about which breeders she might want to avoid if that was her choice. We also gave her some advice on what she might want to look for in a stud for Cammy if she still wanted to breed her (something that we gently tried to discourage her from doing). At the time, it seemed like she took our advice to heart. 

The next day, I went over to the obedience ring to cheer them on in Novice A obedience before conformation started. During the breed judging, I introduced her to some of the most knowledgeable Golden people that I know. They were all very polite and nice to her and were very supportive of her showing Cammy. After the breed judging, I suggested that she visit a canine physical therapist that was at the show since Cammy had a noticeable issue with her top line. 

A few weeks later, I saw Nadine again near the PT's setup. We chatted for awhile and she thanked me because the PT was able to find some problems and was helping to get them fixed. After leaving the show, I was reading the catalog and noticed that there was a male Golden entered in Obedience that was also owned by Nadine. This was after she had told us that she only had 2 bitches. Since this was not a puppy, I believe that she had him when she told us she did not.

This male, Northern Lights Design Sands - "Colin", had a littermate who was prelimmed Moderate and a sire with only a verifiable Elbow clearance. His dam has no verifiable clearances. Cammy is out of a bitch with no verifiable clearances. This set off a few warning bells.

Sure enough, a few months after that, Nadine was advertising "English Creams" on the AKC's website. In that litter, the sire (Colin) had only a verifiable hip clearance and the dam was not yet 2 years of age. A few months later, another litter with the same sire and another underage bitch. Both bitches came from White Dove (a breeder we specifically suggested she avoid). Looking back, she probably already had these bitches when she met us.

Since then, she has gotten full clearances on her males but as was pointed out above, only 1 of her bitches has full verifiable clearances. One of the underage bitches she bred, Carais Amazing Grace, does not have a verifiable hip clearance but has an elbow, heart and eye clearance.

So even after my friend and I did everything that we could to help to educate her and welcome her into a group of responsible breeders, she turned her back on that and did what she wanted to.

To her credit, she is showing her dogs in IABCA shows and in AKC Obedience and Agility. As far as I can tell, she never bred Cammy either. So, it looks like she might be moving in the right direction. However, as long as she continues to breed underage bitches with few verifiable clearances, she is still not being a responsible breeder.


----------



## ragtym (Feb 3, 2008)

Removed by author.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

ragtym said:


> What bothers me now is that one of Nadine's puppy buyers is already planning to breed her 14 month old puppy girl this winter (her birth date is 7-8-2012):
> Pedigree: Blithe Auren Cogburn


 
I have to call you out on this one Ragtym.

Nadine is not responsible for the actions of others. to try to lay blame at her feet or insinuate that she is, is completely unfair and uncalled for. 

When a breeder sells a dog outright, they give up all right, title and interest in it. They have no control whatsoever in what the new owner decides to do with it. *NONE!*

If you want to pick on her, stick to actions she's taken herself.


----------



## ragtym (Feb 3, 2008)

My point for posting that was that this person saw what Nadine's practices were and that may have influenced her decision to breed the underaged puppy.

However, since it's possible that Nadine did advise this person not to breed this puppy and was not listened to, I will remove the post.


----------



## ragtym (Feb 3, 2008)

Swampcollie said:


> If you want to pick on her, stick to actions she's taken herself.


I'm curious, why would you say I was picking on her? I simply posted what my personal experience was with her.


----------



## tjb3506 (Sep 29, 2013)

I appreciate the information guys. Thanks for the honest responses.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Did you have a chance to make it out to the show this weekend?


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

The Council Bluffs shows (Nov 16th and 17th) will be closing on Oct 30th and about a week before the show you should be able to see the number of dogs, the ring and the time here Jack Onofrio Dog Shows, LLC


----------



## Denlie (Nov 3, 2011)

PrairieWyn is fabulous! We got our Gracie from Julie, Holly and Nancy and couldn't be happier.

They perform all the clearances on their dogs, very active in showing them and an awesome resource. I almost feel like they are part of my family. They also teach obedience classes. She's always emailing us new articles and keeping us up to date on "dog stuff". 

Good luck with your search!!!


----------



## AC1975 (May 4, 2015)

*Beaver Creek Goldens*

We are EXTREMELY happy with Beaver Creek Goldens in Colorado. We are getting a puppy from Colin and Mariska. Beaver Creek provides dogs that are sound and the dogs there spend quality time with the owner. 
Home


----------



## AC1975 (May 4, 2015)

Beaver Creek provides sound pups that spend quality time with their parents. They are not greedy. Are you a breeder?


----------

